# UVA - Uvre Limited



## System (26 May 2022)

Uvre Limited is a mineral exploration company focused on pursuing uranium, vanadium and other energy and new world mineral opportunities (i.e. technology and low emission related minerals essential to the decarbonisation and electrification of the global economy).

The Company has  agreed to acquire Vanacorp Aust Pty Ltd, the beneficial owner of 100% of the East Canyon Uranium Vanadium Project in Utah, from Red Dirt Metals Limited (RDT). 

The East Canyon uranium-vanadium project comprises 231 contiguous claims (~4,620 acres/18.7km2) prospective for uranium and vanadium in the Dry Valley/East Canyon mining district of south-eastern Utah, USA (the Claims).

The Uravan Mineral Belt and surrounding Salt Wash ore producing districts of the Colorado Plateau, which hosts the Claims, has been an important source of uranium and vanadium in the US for more than 100 years, with historic production of more than 85 million pounds of uranium at an average grade of more than 0.13% U₃O₈ and more than 440 million pounds of vanadium at an average grade of 1.25% V₂O₅

It is anticipated that UVA will list on the ASX during May 2022.






						UVRE Limited – A premium uranium player
					






					uvrelimited.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 May 2022)

*Listing date*30 May 2022 ; 11:00 AM AEST ##*Company contact details*


			https://uvrelimited.com/
		

Ph: + 61 8 9322 7600*Principal Activities*Mining exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*UVA*Capital to be Raised*$6,000,000*Expected offer close date*17 May 2022*Underwriter*Not underwritten. JP Equity Holdings Pty Ltd (Lead Manager).


----------

